# Looking for a themer to work with



## c0dege3k (Jun 9, 2011)

I've been working on a mod of OMFGB to make the launcher (and eventually other things) look like Tony Stark's phone from Iron Man 2 (pics here: http://perceptionnyc.com/sites/default/files/D_01_PDA_flat_01.jpg)

For testing, I've been able to make the graphics, but I'm incapable of creating anything that looks like a finished product- this is my current 'disk' that I'm working with: http://dl.dropbox.com/u/8051037/stark_full.png

I was in contact with a few guys, but they haven't replied to my recent messages, so I need someone new- and committed.


----------



## kook (Jun 11, 2011)

I'm not quite following what you want to do. Can you explain a little more?


----------



## c0dege3k (Jun 9, 2011)

Alright, here's what I hope is a better explanation:

I'm changing up the home launcher to implement the disk used in the movie. I'd be putting apps and such things on the "sections" around the wheel, and the big center button would be replacing the button that shows you the list of apps you have. I'm also hoping to change the notifications around a bit to fit the style, but I've yet to work anything out yet. So, for right now at least, I need someone who can create a better, more "authentic" look for the disk.

Does that help?


----------



## c0dege3k (Jun 9, 2011)

Can I get a mod to close this thread? One of the original graphic guys came back


----------



## bretth18 (Jun 13, 2011)

If it wasnt Iron Man i wud be in


----------



## c0dege3k (Jun 9, 2011)

Whatcha got against iron man?

Sent from my Incredible using Tapatalk


----------



## bretth18 (Jun 13, 2011)

idk i like my phone to be original, not charecterified. (lol that cant be a word)


----------



## c0dege3k (Jun 9, 2011)

well, im trying to keep it original- just using his UI as a base to get ideas from. But to each his own


----------



## r2doesinc (Jun 8, 2011)

this is a very cool idea and im really lookign forward to seeing where it goes. i am glad to see you back


----------



## linuxmotion (Jun 12, 2011)

r2doesinc said:


> this is a very cool idea and im really lookign forward to seeing where it goes. i am glad to see you back


+1

Sent from my Incredible using Tapatalk


----------



## c0dege3k (Jun 9, 2011)

Thanks for the support guys- you've been a great help along the way

Sent from my Incredible using Tapatalk


----------

